# Ebook readers



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone have opinions on various ebook readers?

I was at my sister's this weekend and she has Kindle. It was lots of fun to play with, but is it compatible with PDFs and TXT? I have a ton of books downloaded for this eventuality. Also, is it worth the extra cash to spend?

I also have been looking into the Jetbook and Jetbook lite. They are slightly smaller (5" vs 6") screen but the price is much more reasonable - $170 for regular and $150 for "lite".

Anyone have enough experience with either to give some info or suggestions?


----------



## thegospel (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a kindle (1st gen) and I enjoy it so much because it is like reading a book (I can highlight and take notes). The second generation does not support PDF, but Kindle DX has native PDF support, but a price tag of $489. 

There is a review of the new Nook at this link which is Barnes and Nobles e-reader

Amazon’s “Kindle” or Barnes & Noble’s “Nook”? – Justin Taylor

In regards to which one to purchase, it would depend on what you want. If you really want a hand held PDF reader then get a Sony E-reader or the Kindle DX. The Kindle DX has a lot of good books available to download, not that Sony does not have books available, but I thought there store was limited for theological reading (the same goes for the Nook).

A point that I keep in mind is that e-readers are only going to get better and the prices will continue to get lower because the competition entering the market. So you may want to wait and see what amazon and others are going to release. I personally enjoy reading tech news on cnet.com.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 14, 2009)

The Kindle now natively supports PDF reading:

Kindle adds PDF support, screen rotation, boosts battery life Kindle Review – Kindle 2 Review, Books

Amazon.com Help: Kindle Software Updates


----------



## thegospel (Dec 14, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> The Kindle now natively supports PDF reading:
> 
> Kindle adds PDF support, screen rotation, boosts battery life Kindle Review – Kindle 2 Review, Books
> 
> Amazon.com Help: Kindle Software Updates



Thanks for the link. I am glad that Amazon finally added this native pdf to the 6" Kindle 2. This adds a great deal of good books for free or for much less than the print edition to the list (i.e. Piper's books and McMahon's digital copies).


----------



## thegospel (Dec 15, 2009)

A great electronics store has this Ebook reader on sale until 12pm pst today

Newegg.com - Shell Shocker Deal. Exclusive Jaw Dropping Savings on PC Components and Electronics.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 15, 2009)

We just got the Sony E-reader at Walmart. $159. Don't know if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2, and have quickly lost the ability to separate it from my hands! I love this thing!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 15, 2009)

My wife loves her Sony reader.


----------

